

Internet Outages Could Occur By 2010 As Capacity Stalls - raghus
http://news.yahoo.com/s/cmp/20071121/tc_cmp/204200341

======
aristus
And I bet a week's pay that Ron Paul will be the cause.

But let's analyse the statements in the article. The core is fine, peering is
fine, last mile in Europe and Japan are fine... etc. The only ones who are
screwed are last-mile customers in North America. The same people who have
been sold 2Mbit "broadband" that is explicitly throttled upstream and quietly
throttled downstream, by companies that have _already_ received $billions in
tax breaks to upgrade their damned systems.

